# Puppies



## Ljilly28

Are these the Eva ex Titan puppies? Congratulations! 4 and 4- what could be better?


----------



## inge

Congratulations...! Pictures are always welcome!!!


----------



## Loisiana

Yippee!! Here's to hoping the naughty gene got passed to at least one of the the little boys!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yayyy  Congratulations


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Congratulations!! What a beautiful round number!


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> Are these the Eva ex Titan puppies? Congratulations! 4 and 4- what could be better?


Yep Titan and Eva puppies and Denise finally put a picture on facebook of Eva.. Looks like she could use some grooming but she was very pregnant at the time...


----------



## timberwolf

Congratulations!!!!
Can't wait for the pics


----------



## Titan1

As soon as I figure out how to get them from facebook to here.. I will post mom and babies..


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Yay!!!! My boy Ace is out of Stoney, so these are like his nieces and nephews! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Titan1

I wonder if this will work..


----------



## Titan1

Hey ... here is one puppy ... 6 hours old.!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Oh they are PERFECT! Are you keeping one?


----------



## inge

Awww, what a sweetie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Welcome to the forum. Congrats on the litter. The one pup looks perfect to me. Please make yourself at home here and be sure to share your puppies growing up pictures here as well.


----------



## Loisiana

Oaklys Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum.


LOL, she's been around here for six months!


----------



## Ljilly28

Awwwwwwwww- what a gorgeous puppy photo. Imagine how smart and driven these pups will be? Talk about a loaded pedigree!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh my gosh-how cute is that? I love watching the pigment fill in on those perfect little noses and paws


----------



## goldengirls550

What an exciting litter! I bet you are proud. Love the picture. How precious


----------



## hotel4dogs

congratulations! nice round number! hoping for lots of awesome performance pups out of that litter.


----------



## Titan1

hotel4dogs said:


> congratulations! nice round number! hoping for lots of awesome performance pups out of that litter.


Yes we are. We are hoping to get some good competition homes so they can excel. They certainly have the pedigree for it. 
I was still so excited last night at class I handed out Doggy Cigars (biscuits) to all the dogs and had treats for the owners.. Titan has no idea what the big deal is but loves the extra hugs and treats..


----------



## Ljilly28

I must say how wonderful it is to see the stud dog owner so excited and involved!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I agree with Ljilly - that is something I look for in puppies now.


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> I must say how wonderful it is to see the stud dog owner so excited and involved!


Really..Serious? Pat (Titan's sire) reached out to me and made herself available to me and any questions I had and trust me we spoke whenever things came up. Maybe it is because I planned to show my dog and I had things in common that we could share. She even postponed a seasonal move and traveled 400 miles to meet up with us. She has been a constant font of information for me and I hope to be for Titan's puppies/ owners but I will let them decide..


----------



## CrystalG

Aww, what cute pics. Congratulations on your litter!!


----------



## sammydog

Glad you posted here! This is where I hang out to, so I may have missed otherwise.

CONGRATS!!!! That picture is just precious! Love it.

So are you keeping one?

I also agree with Bogey's Mom, I love to see a stud dog owner involved. Mira's dad's owner has been simply amazing with us.

Looking forward to lots more pics!


----------



## Titan1

*new picture*

Here is a 5 day old girl..


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Adorable! What a cute little face.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

You could always put in a link to the facebook page...that is what I do.


----------



## Titan1

Okay I have new photo's and I will try the link to my FB page..
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=23985&id=100000187209517

Michelle


----------



## CarolinaCasey

They're just too cute!! Love their coloring.


----------



## Titan1

*2 weeks*

And for you that do not have facebook and do not want to sign up for it.Here is one picture..


----------



## ataylor

Congrats Michelle!!! They are so cute. I want a puppy so bad. Have you decided on which one you are going to keep?


----------



## goldensrbest

Look at that sweet little face.


----------



## olik

ohh,so sweet!


----------



## Titan1

*4 week old puppies*

New puppy pictures on facebook. See the post above for the facebook page.
For those of you of you without here are two...


----------



## CarolinaCasey

EEEEEEEEEE! They are so cute! My puppy and your litter were born on the same day! I'm having some serious puppy envy right now! We get to finally meet our pup on Sunday! Can hardly wait! When will this litter be going home?


----------



## Loisiana

I couldn't get to anything but the older pics where they are itty bitty, but the ones you posted here are precious. Love the happy runner


----------



## Titan1

We are practicing our heeling ....How about some attention anyone...


----------



## Loisiana

aw, little vampire teeth


----------



## my4goldens

I want one!!!!! Seriously!!!


----------



## West

They are absolutely gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Congrats!! 

They are just too cute for words!!!!:--big_grin:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

I posted my new puppy announcement here because this is just where I usually post, and a moderator moved it! ( 
Congratulations on the new addtions!


----------



## timberwolf

OMG!
They are beautiful!!
I know it's been asked but I don't think it's been answered - Are you keeping one? 
If not, I'll take it


----------



## Titan1

I am looking for a naughty self assured outgoing puppy. I really was planning on waiting until we do a repeat in a couple years. Titan is just 6 and we are doing very well in obedience and I am not sure if the time is right in my life for a new puppy. with all that said I would place my pick to a competition home if it was right. Can't make up my mind yet..So I wasn't trying to not answer I just don't know...


----------



## Loisiana

Oh go for it!


----------



## Titan1

Okay probably the last one on this thread.. New pictures posted on my facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=26095&id=100000187209517
I got to play with them today and they are a riot with cute little personalities. It was lot of fun!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

OMG, they are too cute! So, any decision on if you're keeping one???


----------



## Loisiana

awwwww.....they've reached the "too cute to stand it" age!


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> awwwww.....they've reached the "too cute to stand it" age!


And they have the puppy breath and the sharpest little teeth. Wow I had forgotten how sharp they are.It was fun playing with them and I think I might have the perfect home for my choice..Keep your fingers crossed. Then I will have the best of all worlds.. I can watch them grow up and now I might have coming to me for obedience classes...That is the best news of all!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

How are the little ones doing? Almost 8 weeks!  Bet they're getting big.


----------



## Ljilly28

Tango sends love to her adorable nieces and nephews!


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> Tango sends love to her adorable nieces and nephews!


They send it back to our favorite girl.. :wavey:
Cross aka Mr Purple went to his new home and we already are hearing things that remind me of Titan.. They say he is really busy..LOL...Who would have guessed??: Izzy aka Mr Blue went home yesterday and they are totally in love. Obi aka Mr Green heads home this week and Phoebe is already home with the breeder. She is still figuring out who is Phoebe..LOL. We had some people back out because of health and other situations but I am sure the kids will find their loving homes also. She has some in the works but that takes time..


----------



## Titan1

Last photos shoot at 8 weeks..
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=26925&id=100000187209517&l=48ef07335e
Thanks for letting me share this new experience with you!
Michelle and Titan


----------



## Ljilly28

Izzy is a dreamboat.


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> Izzy is a dreamboat.


 Thank you Jill ... I love him too!
Greg and Jeri are absolutley in love with Izzy and he will have a beautiful life with them! 

Ms Yellow (nicknamed Lilly!) is turning into a beautiful girl too!

I will keep you " in" the pictures on facebook for as long as the new families continue to share with me.

Michelle


----------



## Titan1

Here is a new picture .......I am bummed .. A couple people on our list backed out with health issues and the others were work/ economy related. Puppies that are in their new homes are doing great. I have new pictures on my facebook page listed under the ones that are already home and have incuded one on this page for those of you who don't facebook.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Adorable!!!!!!! How many pups are left?


----------



## Titan1

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Adorable!!!!!!! How many pups are left?


1 boy and 2 girls.. It is crazy what some people are looking for in puppies..One gave up his deposit because he thought the boy was too dark and would not stand up to wrestling...Wow is all I can say...


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Titan1 said:


> 1 boy and 2 girls.. It is crazy what some people are looking for in puppies..One gave up his deposit because he thought the boy was too dark and would not stand up to wrestling...Wow is all I can say...


That's ridiculous! But maybe it's better they didn't take a pup?


----------



## Titan1

goldenjackpuppy said:


> That's ridiculous! But maybe it's better they didn't take a pup?


That is what I was thinking too!!!!


----------



## sammydog

Titan1 said:


> That is what I was thinking too!!!!


That's what I was thinking! Unless there was another reason and they were just using that as an excuse...

I am sure you will find the perfect homes for those pups!


----------



## Okamiko

Yea, it sounds like it was for the best that they didnt take the pup. It sounds like he was going to make up any reason not to get the puppy. I'm sure you'll find him a good home ^^


----------

